# Slug guns



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

going to buy new slug this weekend,thinking h.r.20 gauge .good ,bad ,dont care .anyone.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Why not a 12 gauge? 20 gauge would be fine.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Has a youth model 12 gauge HR brand new in the box for 100. Won it at a banquet or something.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Your question has been asked and answered many times. Search the forums for "ultra slug" and read on! I think you will be very happy with a H&R ultra slug in a 12 or 20 ga..


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

another yes vote for the h&r ultra slugger. gander moutain has the synthetic stock ones on sale right now.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

ultra slug hunter


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Savage 210, balls out the most accurate production since the Browning A-Bolt slug gun. Runs with a Tar-Hunt, I have tested them side by side.


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

i was looking at the 210,gun shop couldnt tell me much.thanks...whats a tar -hunt?


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I looked at both extensively and I just felt that the 12 gauge had much better balistic numbers than the 20 at longer ranges (75+ yards). That's a big hunk of lead your throwing out there and the 12 will get it done much more effectively than the 20. Check out the numbers for various slug manufacturers and you will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Goose-n-ya (Oct 13, 2009)

Bought a 12ga H&R ultra slug hunter last year and loved it! Tac diver with the lightfield and hastings ammo @ 100yds. 
Just bought the hastings 3 1/2" 20ga AKA customised H&R 20ga last weekend. All I can say is wow. The balistics and accurcey are awsome. Groups were 2" @ 100yds, with over 1500 fps and over 2000 foot pounds of energy. 
Worth looking IMO. 

Good luck

John


----------



## tigerGSP (Apr 27, 2007)

You can't beat a good 870 with a good hasting rifled barrel.


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

I bought the 20 H&R last season and am very happy with it. Sometimes I read these posts and think that the 12 might have been better but the 20 has connected every time. It is three for three.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

j-rock said:


> i was looking at the 210,gun shop couldnt tell me much.thanks...whats a tar -hunt?


 It's a bolt action custom built slug gun. prices start at $ 2,850.00 Can get up to about $4,000.00 with add-ons and options. If I had the cash, one would be on the way. They are in with Lightfield slugs.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

j-rock said:


> whats a tar -hunt?


Tar-Hunt is a custom bolt action slug gun, very accurate and low production. Last I heard they were closing down do to several factors not the least of which is that the factory stuff is so good and they saw very little profit per gun. Like the Savage 210, every one that leaves the door is a loss for Savage.

Here is the link to Tar-Hunt, there is some good info on how to shoot slug guns also, 99.999% of the guys I see shooting them do it wrong and cant figure out how to make them shoot.

http://www.tarhunt.com/tarhunt/


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks, will check it out


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

tigerGSP said:


> You can't beat a good 870 with a good hasting rifled barrel.


Ditto on the 870 with a Hasting's rifled barrel.

I use Remington 12 ga Core-Lokt Ultras & I'm very satisfied, but as others have mentioned, each gun can have it's preference for ammo.


----------



## jworster08 (Jan 16, 2008)

what about the mossberg 695?


----------



## evil_opie (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a 695. An affordable, accurate shooter but kicks like a mule. I'm thinking about switching to a 20ga or using managed recoil rounds.

Op


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I was considering buying a the H&R Ultra Slug but since I have a youngster on the way I better not buy a new gun. So I will be upgrading my 870 with a rifled choke and a scope which will cost half of what the H&R will be. 

But defiantly the H&R would be my choice.


----------



## jworster08 (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been looking around at H&R's. what is the major difference between the ultra slug and the light weight one? I've noticed the light weight one is over $100 cheaper, any reason why or should I jump on it for 179??


----------

